
Google is banned in Russia - xvilka
https://reestr.rublacklist.net/rec/347822/
======
hsxd
The title is misleading, they've simply banned a number of IP addresses that
belong too Google, those IP addresses were used by Telegram[1]

1: [http://tass.com/economy/1001169](http://tass.com/economy/1001169)

~~~
iaml
Misleading or not, google.com is down from Russia.

------
thismyusername
Well on the bright side, they won't be receiving gmail spam all day.

